# Fiat/Alko indicator problem



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi all.

I have an Autotrail with the Alko chassis and I have a problem with the offside indicators.

Only the front indicator works, the wing mirror and rear one will not work under normal circumstances but will work when arming and disarming the alarm.

Has anyone else had this problem or perhaps know what might cause this?

Any advice will be welcome.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well half the job done for you, all the lights actually work.  
have you had any work done on the vehicle recently.
what age is the van.
It depends where the alarm is wired into the loom/relay have you looked to see if any wires have come away around the fuse/relay box under bonnet.

cabby


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

There seems to be a shortage of Auto (trail) Electricians on here, Stewart, so we,ll give it a bump.

Eric


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would have said it is a fault in the cab end, well I did just now. :roll: 
I would be very surprised if it isn't.Have you had any knocks or work done.

cabby


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Eric and Cabby.

Thinking about it, this problem started about a day after I had a new loom fitted, stands to reason that they are associated.
I've had so much go wrong with the motorhome that I never gave it a thought. I fix one thing then 2 more things appear. If I ever get it back from Brownhills I'll go over all the electrical connections I can find, see if ones loose although I don't have much idea.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

When our rear nearside light cluster started to do funny things - lights working OK then no rear light then OK and eventually nothing. It was found to be corrosion in the connectors. Auto electrician said same cheap parts are used by all motorhome manufactuers.

May be some help

Jan


----------

